# need a simple recipe for cinnamon pickles!!!!



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I found a jar of moms pickles she made that are cinnamon pickles & love them dearly but cannot find a recipe for them that is simple-(mom passed away 4 yrs. ago) i have looked in her cook books & cannot find the recipe..

Does anyone have a simple recipe for canning them?? From the looks of the jar it has celery seed & a piece of cinnamon stick in them & they are sweet & very crisp...no red hots in them either...
Most the recipes i am finding are calling for red hots,don't know if i leave out the red hots if they will taste like moms or not?????

Any easy recipe would be appreciated!!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

CINNAMON RED HOT CUCUMBER PICKLES 
7 lbs. large cucumbers 
1 cup lime 
1 cup vinegar 
Red food coloring 
1 TBSP Alum 
2 cups vinegar 
10 cups sugar 
8 cinnamon sticks 
1 small package of Red Hots (Brach's Imperials are best) 
Peel, seed, and slice cucumbers. Soak in 1 cup lime and 1 gallon water for 24 hours.Drain well and wash several times with clear water. Wash, soak, covered with ice water for 3 hours.Drain.
Mix 1 cup vinegar, 
1 bottle red food coloring, 
alum, and water to cover. 
Pour over the cucumbers and simmer for 2 hours.Pour off. 
Bring to a boil, 2 cups vinegar, 2 cups water, 10 cups sugar, cinnamon sticks, and red hots. Pour over cucumbers and let stand 24 hours. Pour off syrup and bring to a boil, pour over cucumbers in jars and seal.
I waterbath mine.This recipe is great for those big cucumbers that you can't do anything else with. They are pretty in rings, or they can be made into spears. I do mine in big crocks. I have been lucky to find old crocks around here at auctions. At Christmas, cut material into circles, pink the edges, put on jar with ring, tie ribbons on bottle.Makes nice gifts.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Pickle


----------

